# سلسلة علمية حول الزلازل



## محمود عمر التير (13 يونيو 2008)

الحلقة ( 6 )​كتاب الزلازل ، تأليف : أى. كى. همادى ترجمة : محمود عمر التير

الفصل الثانى : الدراسات الخاصة بالزلازل ( Study of Earthquakes )

بدأت أول دراسات عن الزلازل، وتطوير منهجية الأبحاث الخاصة بذلك، فى الهند ، خلال القرن التاسع عشر، وكانت مؤسسة المساحة الجيولوجية الهندية ( Geological Survey of India ) هى الرائدة فى هذا المجال؛ حيث أدى حدوث زلزال كاشير العظيم فى 10يناير 1869م الى تولى الدكتور تى. أولدهام ( T. Oldham ) مهام الأبحاث الميدانية الخاصة بدلك. وأدراكا لأهمية الدراسات الجيولوجية فى البحث عن أسباب حدوث الزلازل، ألزم د. أولدهام كافة العاملين بمؤسسة المساحة الجيولوجية الهندية بضرورة البدء فى اجراء أبحاث ميدانية لكافة الزلازل الرئيسية التى حدثت فى ذلك الوقت ، للتحقق من آثار الدمار وتقدير الأضرار الناتجة عنها، والاستعانة بالأدلة التى يتم تجميعها من خلال المشاهدة والمراقبة للوصول الى الا ستنتاجات الخاصة بتحديد المصادر والمسببات لتلك الزلازل، وبالتالى تقديم النصائح واتخاد التدابير الوقائية المناسبة خلال انشاء المبانى فوق أراضى غيرة مستقرة زلزاليا. وللمرء أن يلاحظ ويدرك أهمية وضرورة التدابير الوقائية عند انشاء المبانى فى المناطق المعرضة لحدوث الزلازل ليس بالأمر الجديد؛ حيث بدأ العلماء فى التفكير فى ذلك منذ القرن التاسع عشر.
أعد د. أولدهام فهرس مصور خاص بالزلازل التى وقعت فى الهند - لأول مرة - مدرج فيه أكثر من 90 زلزالا منذ القدم وحتى سنة 1869م ( جى. أس. آى. تقرير XIX ) . ألا أن الأمر الذى فاجا الكثيرين هو أن 28 من عدد تلك الزلازل قد تم تسجيلها فى جنوب الهند ، التى كانت تسمى بشبه الجزيرة المستقرة أو الكتلة المستقرة ، آنذاك. ولا يعرف ما اذا كان مدراء شركة شرق الهند ، ذو العقلية التجارية ، يدركون أهمية تلك الأبحاث الأكاديمية ، وذلك لأن مؤسسة المساحة الجيولوجية الهندية ( . G.S.I ) كانت قد تأسست - فى الدرجة الأولى - لغرض استكشاف المعادن . 
مما لا شك فيه ، أن د. أولدهام كان قد أظهر نزعة علمية خاصة عند قيامه بتسجيل وفهرسة الزلازل ، دون مراعاة لفوائدها الاقتصادية، طالما كان الهدف المقصود هو تسخير علم الجيولوجيا لخدمة الانسان . كان فهرس أولدهام بمثابة البشير الذى مهد لاكتشاف فرع جديد من علم الزلازل ، يسمى الآن علم الزلازل القديم ( Palaeoseismology ) ، الذى يبحث فى آثار الزلازل التاريخية وزلازل ما قبل التأريخ . أما فى وقتنا الحاضر ، فنجد أن علم الزلازل القديم لا يستخدم فى الأبحاث الأكاديمية ، ولكنه يدرس أساسا لمعرفة بعض المعلومات حول توالى دورات الزلازل فى مناطق معينة ، مما يقد يساعد العلماء فى التنبأ بحدوثها .
اقترح كيرى سايه ( Kerry Sieh ) ، الأستاذ بمعهد كاليفورنيا للتقنية ، بناء على دراساته للمواد المترسبة بموازاة صدع يقع بالقرب من صدع سان أندرياس ( San Andreas Fault ) ، حيث من المفترض أن تشير هذه السمة المميزة والمتمثلة فى تعاقب هذه السلسلة من التصدعات الى وجود زلازل؛ أن عشرة زلازل كانت قد حدثت خلال الفترة ما بين سنة 260 قبل الميلاد الى سنة 1727 ميلادية ، مما يعنى حدوث زلزال رئيسى كل 150 عام تقريبا. اكتشفت هذه التواريخ بواسطة اجراء بعض التطبيقات العملية لطرق التأريخ ( س - 14 ) ( C - 14 ) ، على عينات من الخث أو الخشب الصخرى ( Peat ) . بالأضافة الى ذلك ، تحتفظ حلقات نمو الأشجار الحولية بعلامات مميزة يمكن بواسطتها تأريخ الزلازل التاريخية القديمة .​


----------



## الشماالي (14 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للإفاده


----------



## ahmed_civil (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## عمار حسين الربيعي (24 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الله ايبارك فيك محتاج هذا الكتاب كاملا كيف احصل عليه ارجو الرد عليه بصوره سريعه
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمود عمر التير (27 يونيو 2008)

الرد على سؤال الأخ: عمار الربيعى ، بخصوص الحصول على نسخة من الكتاب
يمكنك الحصول على النسخة الأصلية لكتاب الزلازل " Earthquakes " ، باللغة الانجليزية ، من دار الكتاب الوطنية بالهند ،على العنوان التالى

 National Book Trust 

A - 5 , Green Park , New Delhi - 110016 , India

أما فيما يخص الكتاب باللغة العربية ، فلم يتم نشره بعد ، والسبب فى استحداث هذه السلسلة العلمية هو لغرض المعرفة والثقافة العامة حول علم وخبايا الزلازل 
ولك بالغ الشكر على اهتمامك ، مع تحياتى : محمود التير


----------



## إبن العرب (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور للإفاده
ولك الف تحيه


----------



## ايليا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للإفاده


----------



## طارق البخاري (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

هذا كتاب عن الزلازل بالعرررررررررررربي منقول من أحد أحد المنتديات العلمية

http://www.geophysicsonline.com/showthread.php?t=1291


----------



## خوجلي ابوسيف (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور علي هذه الاضافه ولكن يقال الروس هم اول ناس اتجهو في هذا المجال


----------



## عنوووب (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## yousef rambo (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا طيب


----------



## Mohamed ghellali (10 فبراير 2009)

*algelali************

أخي العزيز محمود التير:20:
ماتقدمه من جهد ومبادرة هو أمر جبلت عليه وعودتنا به خاصة ماكنا نقرؤه لك في مجلة المهندسين الليبية ، هل يمكننا جمع كامل الموضوع ، أي ماسبق وسنتابع مايرد فيه وادعو لك بالتوفيق والسداد
أنا طبعا اعمل في تونس مديرا فنيا لمجموعة عربية لادارة الفنادق التي تمتلك مجموعة من الفنادق والشاليهات في تونس والعديد من الدول الافريقية , نامل ان نتواصل.
جعل الله جزاء عملك في ميزان حسناتك وسلامي للاخوة والاصدقاء
اخوكم المهندس محمد ابراهيم القلالي Mohamed Ghellali:75:


----------



## Leen T (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------

